# Recovering from bloat



## crasch99 (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and was hoping to get some advice on helping my baby to recover and prevent this from happening again. 

My 10 year old std. poodle had emergency surgery last Wednesday and is still on the vet food, 2 cans a day. I'm scared to put her back on the food she was eating before because I think it may be too bulky? She was on Natural Balance for a long time but when we got our 2nd dog I wanted to be able to feed them the same food (he's just 1 yr.). I just switched them both, about a month ago, to the new Three Dog Bakery baked food. Now I'm looking for something to give her that is safer and a senior (?) food. Any suggestions would be great! 

TIA!


----------



## crasch99 (May 1, 2012)

Also, we bought her one of those bowls that slows down her eating speed, but she needs a raised feeder. Any ideas on that??


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Are you thinking the food caused the bloat? That surprises me. I thought stress was the main cause. I guess I learn something new here everyday.


----------



## crasch99 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I'm a bit concerned that the food contributed to the bloat. It's a bigger kibble. I don't know though. 

From what I've learned about bloat in the past week is that it happens if your dog has just eaten a large meal, exercised vigorously before or after eating, or drank a large amount of water immediately after eating.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a useful summary of the latest research - as of 2009 - here: The Latest Word on Bloat | The Bark

There seem to be very mixed views as to whether raised bowls are helpful or harmful - as I recall the research did not control for the fact that most owners of large dogs, with the highest risk of bloat, would already be using a raised bowl - but I could be wrong. It would be worth following up the references and checking the original research. There have been several detailed threads on bloat here, if you search the forum you should find them

I am so glad your girl has come through OK - it is a terrifying emergency.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

First of all my sympathies... :amen: ...and best wishes for yr girl. 



crasch99 said:


> From what I've learned about bloat in the past week is that it happens if your dog has just eaten a large meal, exercised vigorously before or after eating, or drank a large amount of water immediately after eating.


......or eaten cheese, or bread, or just abt anything else. They really have nooooo idea of the cause of bloat. 

But with the gastropexy, I believe there is no way that torsion will reoccur. Tho I stand to be corrected by anybody who has actually seen it.

IMO she could eat whatever u choose to feed her. No matter the size of kibble. 

**NB doesn't make a puppy food. All of their mixes are OK for puppies....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You have my heartfelt best wishes for your girl to have a speedy and complete recovery. Having been through bloat twice in five weeks with my Mom's old boy who I inherited, it is my opinion that bloat and torsion are the most terrifying things to go through for an owner or a dog.

I wish I could give you answers about what to feed and how to feed, but nobody knows much about this dread. All I can say is, keep GasX on hand and give that girl a hug from me!


----------



## crasch99 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It really was terrifying. I still get super upset when I think that we could have lost her. We were very lucky that we caught it when we did. 

The vet did tack her stomach, but I'm still going to be worried now all the time that she could bloat again. 

Thank-you for the information, I'm going to do some research before making some decisions.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure about a new food, but a great way to slow down eating is to spread the kibble out on a cookie tray. I'm so glad she is ok, that must have been terrifying!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

A friend of mine had a spoo that bloated several years ago. She rushed the dog to the closest animal hospital where she was told that they might be able to save the dog, but it would cost $4,500 and there was only a 50/50 chance of success. Just imagine having to deal with that news and make an instant decision while your dog is in terrible pain. Finances were very tight for her and she made the very difficult decision to euthanize the dog, even though she loved him dearly. Not long after that, she was talking to another vet. He said that his fee would have been less than $2,000. Heartbreaking. 

Good idea for all of us to have a plan of action in place. Know where you would take a bloating dog, how to get there and what you are prepared to spend. Bloat is just heartwrenching on every level.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so, so sorry you and your poodle had to go through this. But relieved that your dog is OK. My mom's poodle had bloat with torsion when he was just 23 months old. He is fine now, but I understand the worry.

Diet/eating habits are theorized to possibly trigger bloat as is stress. Personally, I have moved to an all moist diet for my mom's dog. He eats raw most of the time. If I need to feed him something processed, I feed The Honest Kitchen because it's nice and soupy. Neither my mom nor I feel comfortable feeding him a dry diet. Just our decision, also supported by our vets.

I do believe that stress is a huge factor in bloat.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Bloat*

My parti Stoney Bloated a year ago May 23rd. The recovery was slow, for the first few months he ate a ground raw diet at first off a spoon :afraid: about 6 months post bloat I began to add bone and by 8 months post bloat he was back on normal diet of raw meaty bones. 
The first weeks at home I kept gasx handy and used it after every meal ( he was fed 4 times a day and slowly transitioned to 2 meals). I give him probiotics with both meals and always have gasx available if needed.

I am sorry you and your dog have had to go through this, it was one of the most horrific things I have ever experienced. Keep us posted!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I read that a raised feeder can actually contribute to bloat (gulping air easier at a hight). Research before buying. A great tip from a lab breeder (they eat faaast) put the kibble in a muffin tin. Slows them down and easy to do. Sorry this happened. I second keeping gas-x on hand. Good luck.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The study that suggested that raised food dishes contribute to bloat is biased/skewed enough to be considered not entirely reliable. For me, I haven't seen enough evidence to believe that raising food bowls contribute to bloat.


----------



## robby69 (Apr 29, 2012)

Our spoo that bloated has always on dry mini chunks, but she just chewed enough to get them down.. You dog can always bloat again, but if the stomach is tacked they should not have torsion (although there has some cases), which is the life threatening issue. Even at 15, you can hear our spoos stomach rumbling from accross the room some days. She had always been a regurgitator however... got car sick just pulling out of the driveway, liked to eat certain plant leaves and then regurgitate... The ER vet found grass, rocks, and leaves in our spoo during surgery. Said its not uncommon because they are just trying to regurgitate.


----------

